# Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch



## kallebo08 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute|wavey:|wavey:!
Im letztem  Herbst habe ich mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen und direkt eine hübsche Regenbogenforelle gefangen.
Direkt neben dem Forellensee , in dem ich die Forelle gefangen hab, liegt ein Natursee , der durchschnittlich 2-3 m Tief ist und schlammigen Boden aufweist. In diesem See habe ich schon viele Barsche (der grösste war 43 cm lang) und Hechte (der grösste war 83 cm lang) gefangen. Den See kennen nicht viele , und deswegen herrscht hier auch wenig Befischungsdruck ( ausser wenn ich dort bin:q:q:q).Das hat aber den Nachteil , das die Fische dort aber keine Hightech Köder nehmen und eher auf den effzet Blinker und auf Spinner beissen als auf Jerkbaits , Gummifische usw. Hat jemand einen Fliegentipp ( ich benutze eine 5/6 Rute) ? Wenn ja würde ich mich sehr freuen #6#6#6.

Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Fangnix (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Mal angenommen, ich dürfte nur noch ein Muster fischen, dann wäre das sicherlich der Wooly Bugger! Probieren würd ich zuerst gedeckte Farben wie Olive, Braun und Schwarz, wenn das nicht geht Schockfarben. Hakengröße für Barsch von 8 bis 2.
Gibt sicherlich noch einige andere Fliegen die sehr fängig sind, aber der Wooly Bugger ist einfach genial und auch leicht zu binden.


----------



## kallebo08 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben , dass das Wasser naturtrüb ist . Was haltet ihr von den hier: http://www.rudiheger.eu/product_info.php?info=p1224_Realistic-Streamer-Set.html


----------



## Bungo (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Du brauchst nicht so viel Geld ausgeben!
80% aller Barsche mit der Fliege hatte ich mit einem Olivgrünen Streamer mit Goldkopf der etwas Glitter eingebunden hatte.
http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=144_147&products_id=794 Ziemlich genau so sieht das Ding aus.
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen biss der Rest auf eine kleine Nymphe mit Golddraht.
Genau diese:
http://www.inselcrew.de/themes/kategorie/detail.php?artikelid=944&source=2&refertype=1&referid=63

Generell gilt aber, wenn du einem Schwarm Barsche was vorsetzt nehmen sie in einem Großteil der Fälle. Zumindest war es bei mir so.

Bedenke aber dass Barsche Vorfachscheu sind.


----------



## Fangnix (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

@Bungo
Sag ich ja, Wolly Bugger  Ich glaube es macht keinen großen Unterschied ob nun gedubbt, mit normalen oder mit cactus-chenille gebunden...

Auf Nymphe hatte ich auch schon Barsche, allerdings nur kleine. Auf Streamer gehen zwar auch viele kleine Barsche, aber da waren hin und wieder mal größere dazwischen.

@kallebo08
Die sehen für mich eher so aus, als sollten sie Kunden fangen und keine Fische. Bis auf diesen Puschel am Schwanz spielt da doch nix unter Wasser!


----------



## Bungo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



Fangnix schrieb:


> @Bungo
> Sag ich ja, Wolly Bugger  Ich glaube es macht keinen großen Unterschied ob nun gedubbt, mit normalen oder mit cactus-chenille gebunden...
> 
> Auf Nymphe hatte ich auch schon Barsche, allerdings nur kleine. Auf Streamer gehen zwar auch viele kleine Barsche, aber da waren hin und wieder mal größere dazwischen.


Ich hatte komischerweise an meinen Barschstellen mit dem Grünenglitter mit Goldkopf mit ganz großem Abstand den meisten Erfolg und kann mir nicht erklären warum!
Alles durchprobiert, von Weiß über Gelb orange, Pink, Silber,...
Der Streamer hat sich in der Lahn als absoluter Barschkiller erwiesen.
An einer Stelle wurden immer wieder 3-5cm kleine Fische zwischen den Steinen in den Gumpen gespült, also ein silbernes Fischimitat drauf, Döbel ging, Barsch nicht...
Meine Größten waren so gut 25cm schätze ich, also auch eher schlecht als Recht....




Fangnix schrieb:


> Die sehen für mich eher so aus, als sollten sie Kunden fangen und keine Fische. Bis auf diesen Puschel am Schwanz spielt da doch nix unter Wasser!


Also die sehen doch nicht schlecht aus, nur halt vollkomen überteuert. Iich war eben kurz davor mir welche zu bestellen  Die mittleren sind optimale Nachbildungen von kleinen Futterfischen. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen dass die zwei absolute Killer sind, vorallem im Frühjahr wo viel Brut unterwegs ist.


----------



## Marian 25469 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Moinsen Kalle.

Ein sehr einfaches und sehr effektives Muster ist die Julee Tree #6

Auch bei eingetrübtem Wasser sehr gut einzusetzen

Schau mal hier: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ges?q=julee+tree+fliege&gbv=2&hl=de&sa=N&um=1


Diese Seite dürfte für dich auch interessant sein: http://barsch-alarm.de/


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Der gute Clousers Minnow ist für mich die Barschfliege Nr.1, besonders in gelb.


----------



## Perch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Pass auf mit den Hechten^^
mir hat schon ein Hecht an der Okertalsperre fast die 5er rute kaputtgehauen, der ist auch auf nen kleinen wooly bugger gegangen :q macht aber mächtig spaß auf barsch mit fliege da man nie weiß ob nen größerer hecht am platz ist...
zu den fliegen ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt worden.


----------



## Flatfischer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



kallebo08 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben , dass das Wasser naturtrüb ist . Was haltet ihr von den hier: http://www.rudiheger.eu/product_info.php?info=p1224_Realistic-Streamer-Set.html


 
Hallo, genau solche Epoxyfischchen sind meine absoluten Erfolgsmuster auf Barsch. Der Trick besteht darin, die Fliege schnell (!) einzustrippen. Da ist dann oft jeder Wurf ein Treffer.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## kallebo08 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

sind diese epoxy Fiscchen denn beschwert ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Das konnte ich aus der Beschreibung nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Bungo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



Perch schrieb:


> Pass auf mit den Hechten^^
> mir hat schon ein Hecht an der Okertalsperre fast die 5er rute kaputtgehauen, der ist auch auf nen kleinen wooly bugger gegangen :q


Wie groß war er denn wenn er die 5er fast zerhauen hat, 1,35m?^^



kallebo08 schrieb:


> sind diese epoxy Fiscchen denn beschwert ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> Das konnte ich aus der Beschreibung nicht entnehmen.


Wenn nicht einfach ein Klemmblei 10cm davor und fertig.
Vorallem taumeln dann die Streamer noch mehr.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Du kannst ja auch Lachsfliegen nehmen. Green Highlander oder im Sommer auch Red Butt (Schwarze Schwinge und roter Schwanz ) gehen da ganz gut und sehen auch noch gut aus. Auf die Red Butt sind auch Döbel ganz verrückt. Wenn du eine stärkere Rute hast, ist ein kleiner Hechtstreamer der beste Köder für große Barsche. Ich würde die Fliegen an einer Sinktip anbieten. Die großen stehen oft unter Abbruchkannten und stoßen dann auf Kleinfische die sich über die Kannten hinauswagen und Jagen diese dann bis in 5cm tiefes Wasser. Sehe ich des öfteren ;-)

Gruß dir Bungo und auch allen anderen!!


----------



## Bungo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Die großen stehen oft unter Abbruchkannten und stoßen dann auf Kleinfische die sich über die Kannten hinauswagen und Jagen diese dann bis in 5cm tiefes Wasser. Sehe ich des öfteren ;-)
> 
> Gruß dir Bungo und auch allen anderen!!



Das konnte ich auch schon oft beobachten! Vorallem in den Abendstunden. Die waren dann immer wie im Rausch. Wenn so eine Hand voll Barsche in einen Kleinfischpool schießt. Da hab ich übringes welche mit der Tschernobyl Ant gefangen, spektakuläre Bisse kann man da nur sagen!

Gruß zurück


----------



## Flyfisher1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*







kallebo08 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben , dass das Wasser naturtrüb ist . Was haltet ihr von den hier: http://www.rudiheger.eu/product_info.php?info=p1224_Realistic-Streamer-Set.html



Auf den Link möchte ich nicht weiter eingehen.
Aber wenn der See naturtrüb ist, muss der Köder auffällig sein und wie man so sagt richtig Radau machen. Dies gelingt sehr gut mit einem Popper. Barsche reagieren fast so gut auf Geräusche wie der Wels. Für den ich ein Muster enntworfen habe. Ist natürlich für Barsche zu groß. Aber man kann es ja etwas kleiner gestalten .


----------



## kallebo08 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Ich werde wohl mit einem Stahlvorfach fischen . Brauche ich ein spezielles ?



Gruß kallebo08


----------



## Flo66 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Ich würde ein 7x7 nehmen, da wie schon geschrieben, Barsche Vorfachscheu sind.

MfG


----------



## Bungo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Also wenn ich nur auf Barsch mit kleinem Streamer gehe fische ich meistens 18er monofiles Tippet.
Da kann dann schonmal ein Hechtchen dabei sein. 30er nehmen auch ma den kleinen Streamer. Stahl bei kleinen Streamern ist absolut unnötig.
Immer mit Stahl zu fischen ist übringes besonders der Fliege auch nicht das Wahre. Es schlägt mit der Zeit aus und einige Fische beißen bei Stahl schlechter.

Wenn du auf Großhecht gehst gibts viele Möglichkeiten. Nur lass die Finger von Hartmono. Habe am eigenen Leib mehrmals erlebt, dass große Hechte es einfach durchbisschen haben. Streamer werden wegen dem sehr geringen Gewicht oftmals sehr sehr Tief inhaliert, was die Gefahr des Durchbeißens sehr erhöht.
Ich bin nach viel rumprobieren mittlerweile bei Großhechtjagd hier gelandet:
http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=50_219&products_id=1468
Zwar teuer, aber knotbar wie Mono und ultra stabil und geschmeidig. 
Ich knote davon immer 40-50cm an ungefähr 2m Hartmono.
Trägt 10kg und ist nicht zu durchbeißen.


----------



## Fangnix (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Genau, wenn man geziehlt auf Barsch fischt ist es witzlos ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen. Erstens fängt man keine Barsche mehr und zweitens kam es bei mir bisher beim Streamern nicht vor, dass ein Hecht den Barschstreamer genommen hat.
Beim Twistern hab ich es erlebt dass Hechte normales Mono als auch (recht dünnes) FC so schnell durchbeißen, dass nichtmal ein Anschlag möglich war. Demenstsprechend denke ich, wenn mal ein Hecht den Streamer nimmt, verlierst du zwar den Streamer, aber dem Hecht wird schon nix zustoßen. Und sollte der Haken doch mal fassen, so denke ich dass der Hecht den schnell wieder loßwird, denn ich fische fast nur noch widerhakenlos.


----------



## Flo66 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



> Genau, wenn man geziehlt auf Barsch fischt ist es witzlos ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen. Erstens fängt man keine Barsche mehr


 
Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben, in meinem ehm. Vereinsee habe ich, da viele kleine Hechte im See waren, nur mit 7x7 Stahlvorfach auf Barsch gefischt und fast genau so gut gefangen. Ist vllt von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich, jedoch muss ich zugeben das sich nie ein Hecht an meinen Barschstreamer verirrt hat. Und wenn man wiederhakenlos fischt wird der Hecht, wie du sagtest, den Streamer auch eigentlich ohne Probleme wieder los.

MfG


----------



## ArcticChar80 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

In Sachen Hardmono kann ich auch nur sagen: Finger Weg. Der Fachhändler wird dir bestimmt sagen, dass Hardmono hechtsicher ist. Aber der will ja nur sein Zeug loswerden. Hab schon einen kleinen Hecht 25cm auf Großstreamer gehabt, der hat den Streamer am Kopf gepackt und zehn Mal geschüttelt und ist dann abgegangen. Das Drennan 12 kg ummantelte Vorfach war auf 4cm abgeschält. 
Anders hat es meine Katze in 20 sekunden geschafft ein 0,7 mm dickes Monovorfach durch zu knabbern. 
Also unbedingt Stahl nehmen und nicht vergessen die Spitze vom Stahl alle 20 Minuten aus zu wechseln!!!!! Die wird schnell mal porös. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## ArcticChar80 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Hab noch mal meine persönliche Zusammenstellung fotographiert. Nur die kleine Spitzzange ist nicht mit dabei.
Das Vorfach ist ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach. Die Verbinder sind bei mir die Strategy Ovalrings in 4,5mm oder Anaconda Rig Rings. Ich habe alle Ringverbinder auf Stabilität geprüft. Zwei 60er Monos. Die eine 60er hat beim Reißen in die Hand geschnitten. Beim Zug mit dem Hammerstiel hat immer der Ring überlebt. Die Jenzi Klemmhülsen sind die besten, die ich bisher gekauft habe und auch noch sehr preiswert. 
Wenn ich gezielt Großbarsche angel, dann Streamer von 4-12 cm Länge und immer mit Stahl. Der rosaweiße ist mein persönlicher Lieblingsstreamer im Winter. Im Frühjahr gelb rot und im Sommer schwarz.
Selbst mit dem Großen Streamer hab ich in Schweden auf 40+ Barsche geangelt. Wenn ich dran denke reiche ich noch ein paar schöne Barschfotos nach. Konnte diese grade nich hochladen.
Gruß Simon


----------



## ArcticChar80 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Aufgrund der Transferprobleme hab ich es vom Bildschirm abfotographiert.


----------



## Bungo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Hab noch mal meine persönliche Zusammenstellung fotographiert. Nur die kleine Spitzzange ist nicht mit dabei.
> Das Vorfach ist ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach. Die Verbinder sind bei mir die Strategy Ovalrings in 4,5mm oder Anaconda Rig Rings.



Der Nachteil bei dem Stahl ist aber dass du es nicht direkt anknoten kannst, und dass es mit der Zeit ausschlägt und du es wechseln musst, oder?
Das hat mich zu was anderem greifen lassen.
Ich hab erst einmal das Vorfach wechseln müssen, und das nachdem ich mehrere Hechte damit gefangen habe. Spaßeshalber habe ich es danach nochmal auf Tragkraft überprüft, es war genau wie vorher, obwohl die Ummantelung durch die Hechtzähne angegriffen war.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## ArcticChar80 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Moin
Hab mir das Tyger Leader noch mal angeschaut. Bestimmt gutes Material. Aber bei einem Preis von 15 Euro für 3 Meter sind das für ein Beißschutz von 35cm plus 4cm für den Knoten fast 2 Euro. Meine Fliegen kosten zwischen 40 Cent und 1,20 Euro. Das lohnt sich ja nur wenn man Hänger und Baumfreies Gewässer hat. Wenn ich am Tag 1-5 Fleigen durch Hanger verliere, tut das schon ziemlich weh. Aber zum Ausprobieren bestelle ich mir das trotzdem mal :q
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Bungo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Ich hab erst eine Fliege verloren, dafür schon mehrere beim durchbeißen  des Vorfachs...
Aber du hast recht, schweine teuer das Zeug. 
Ich habe bis jetzt allerdings nurauf Hecht  von Stellen gefischen wo ich  entweder im Fluss stand, oder genug Platz hatte/ die Büsche durch hohe Stopps überweorfen habe.

Berichte mal wie du das Tyger Leader findest.
Ich finde es genial, aber wie du sagst extrem teuer...


----------



## kallebo08 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Wo kauft ihr eigentlich eure Fliegen ? Ich kauf meine hier:http://www.baker-flyfishing.de


----------



## tommig (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Ich binde selber :q
So kann ich die Muster gestalten wie ich es möchte. Und mit selbsgebundenen Mustern fängt man eh am "besten" :l


----------



## Bungo (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Ich kaufe das meiste bei Inselcrew.
Ich muss allerdings sagen ich weiß nicht wie lange noch...
Mit mancher Fliege fange ich 100 Fische, mit der nächsten 2 und sie ist schon zerfetzt.
Der Preis ist halt unschlagbar!!

Den Rest kauf ich im Angelladen. Kostet halt teilweise das 6fache...


----------



## tommig (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Sowas hier, funktioniert für alles was Flossen hat :m
Meine Nr.1 für Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Forellen (im Frühjahr).
Dieser hier ist auf nem 12er Haken gebunden und misst gerade mal 6cm.
Man kann schön mit verschiedenen Farben spielen, oder bei Bedarf mit nem wasserfesten Stift nachhelfen #6


----------



## Bungo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



tommig schrieb:


> Sowas hier, funktioniert für alles was Flossen hat :m
> Meine Nr.1 für Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Forellen (im Frühjahr).
> Dieser hier ist auf nem 12er Haken gebunden und misst gerade mal 6cm.
> Man kann schön mit verschiedenen Farben spielen, oder bei Bedarf mit nem wasserfesten Stift nachhelfen #6


Geniales Muster, Respekt!
Absolut geile Brutfischimitation


----------



## kallebo08 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

@tommig:
echt gutes muster:m:m , was braucht man für materieal?

Gruß kallebo08|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## tommig (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Ich benutze Polar Fibre für die Schwinge. Binde noch etwas Deadly Dazzle oder Streamer Wing ( Veniard ) mit ein. 3-D Augen 3mm und zum binden Dynema, weil der Faden kaum aufträgt. Zum Schluss dann Epoxy für`s Köpfchen|wavey:


----------



## Crazyegg (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Servus zusammen,

liebe auch diese Streamer. Habe sie allerdings in Norwegen in blau-weiß und brün-weiß verwendet.
Achim Stahl hat mal eine tolle Bindeanleitung geschrieben:

klick Mich

Ich verwende alledings auch Monofaden zum binden.
Der verschwindet dann fast komplett im Epoxy.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Hallo Tommig
Hast du denn beim Fischen auf Forellen gar keine Fehlbisse?
Ich nehme beim Forellenangeln immer langschenklige Haken um dies zu minimieren. 
Ich will jetzt aber nicht deine Fliege kritisieren. Die sieht gut aus!!
Gruß Simon


----------



## tommig (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



ArcticChar80 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommig
> Hast du denn beim Fischen auf Forellen gar keine Fehlbisse?
> Ich nehme beim Forellenangeln immer langschenklige Haken um dies zu minimieren.
> Ich will jetzt aber nicht deine Fliege kritisieren. Die sieht gut aus!!
> Gruß Simon



Aber sicher habe ich die :q Aber darauf kommts ja nicht an, oder? Dieses Muster lässt sich auch nicht gut auf nen langschenkligen Haken binden. Wenn man nur das Köpfchen mit Epoxy gestalten möchte, würde die Schwinge wohl stark zum Eintailen neigen!! Ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Forellenstreamer #d
Ich muss auch dazu schreiben, dass ich an einem Mischgewässer fische. Da passiert es öfter das man an Stellen wo man mit Döbeln rechnet mal ne Forelle dazwischen hat und umgekehrt.
Gute Fische inhalieren den Streamer. Gerade Barsche und Döbel nehmen den komplett und wie Rapfen attackieren muss ich wohl nicht beschreiben :q Beimgezielten Rapfenfischen würde ich aber Muster mit stärkeren Haken benutzen. Hier handelt es sich ja um nen dünndrähtigen H-Fly 371.
Seine "Unbeschwertheit" macht ihn ja fast zu nem Suspender.
Wenn ich wirklich gezielt auf Forellen streamern will, greife ich sehr gerne auf Bugger zurück.Die bringen dann aber auch gerne mal Barsche oder Döbel. Meine Top-Farben: Olive, weiß und sowas hier, zeigefingerlang #6


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

|bigeyestommig geiles teil |bigeyes lg andre


----------



## ArcticChar80 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Chick chick!
Hab auch mal zwei meiner Fliegen. Die fische ich hauptsächlich an der Schwimmschnur an Rauschenausläufen oder an Buhnenköpfen. Im Sommer stehen dort stehen fast immer Döbel, na zu mindest an meinem Gewässer. :vik:
Im Spätsommer auch Abends mal auf Mefos (meist bleibt es bei Minibarschen) 

MfG Simon


----------



## Flyfisher1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



tommig schrieb:


> Sowas hier, funktioniert für alles was Flossen hat :m
> Meine Nr.1 für Barsche, Döbel, Rapfen und Forellen (im Frühjahr).
> Dieser hier ist auf nem 12er Haken gebunden und misst gerade mal 6cm.
> Man kann schön mit verschiedenen Farben spielen, oder bei Bedarf mit nem wasserfesten Stift nachhelfen #6



Hallo, einfach Klasse das Teil. Einfach zu binden, hoher Imitationswert, universell einsetzbar.
 Kommt in mein Standartsortiment.#6#6#6


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



tommig schrieb:


> Dieser hier ist auf nem 12er Haken gebunden und misst gerade mal 6cm.



Moin, ein filigranes Fischli#6
Hast du dich in der Länge verschrieben? 6cm scheint mir ganz schön lang bei dem kleinen Haken. Ich habe hier eine Teeny Weeny, auf 10er Haken, die mißt 2,5cm. Nur zum Vergleich.


----------



## tommig (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Rosi, ich hab den extra nachgemessen, es bleibt bei 6cm :m
Mit der Größe kann man natürlich auch variieren :q


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Oh, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Ich hatte eine Logik im Hinterkopf. Je weiter Schwanzende und Haken voneinander entfernt sind, um so mehr Fehlbisse gibt es. Von daher hab ich mir immer Mühe gegeben die Fischlis kurz zu halten.


----------



## tommig (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Rosi, damit liegste auch genau richtig #6 zumindest was Trutten betrifft. Je langsamer man das Fischli führt......schlürf :q


----------



## Rosi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Naja, das ist kein Meerforellen Muster, ich achte an Barsche. Ehe die 5cm Haar eingeschlürft haben, geht denen doch ein Licht auf. Es sei denn sie beißen von der Seite gleich in den Kopf. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das?


----------



## Bungo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naja, das ist kein Meerforellen Muster, ich achte an Barsche. Ehe die 5cm Haar eingeschlürft haben, geht denen doch ein Licht auf. Es sei denn sie beißen von der Seite gleich in den Kopf. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das?



Also die Barsche die ich beobachten konnte haben oftmals extrem agressiv gernommen. Es wurden sogar schon 15cm Hechtstreamer attackiert, und das von 25er Barschen!
Und wenn die erste Attacke nicht sitzt, kommt durchaus auch noch eine zweite und dritte hinterher.


----------



## tommig (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naja, das ist kein Meerforellen Muster, ich achte an Barsche. Ehe die 5cm Haar eingeschlürft haben, geht denen doch ein Licht auf. Es sei denn sie beißen von der Seite gleich in den Kopf. Wie wahrscheinlich ist das?



Sehr wahrscheinlich :q Selbst handlange Bärschlein sind Gierschlunde


----------



## Fangnix (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Also ich habe bei Barschen schon beides erlebt. Wenn die Barsche sich in einem Fressrausch befinden schlucken selbst die kleinsten Barsche den Köder (egal ob Fliege oder Spinnköder) sehr tief. Schlägt aber irgendwas den Barschen auf den Magen und sie haben keinen Appetit so hat man viele Fehlbisse, da die Fische nur kurz am Schwanz des Köders lutschen (mir ist die Zweideutigkeit der Formulierung durchaus bewusst, ich denke jeder sollte wissen, wie es gemeint ist )


----------



## kallebo08 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Wie siehts denn mit dem Vorfach aus? Wie lang und wie dick?
Und wie schwer und wie weit von der Fliege entfernt soll das Bleischrot sein ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Gruß kallebo08#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bungo (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Probieren!
Genau kann das alles keiner sagen.
Vorfach je nach zu erwartender Fischgröße, Position am Wasser, Fliege.
Wenn ich gezielt Barsche fangen will sag ich mal in der Regel 0.18er. 
Beim Vorfach, je länger, desto besser, vorrausgesetzt du kannst es noch werfen.
Ich fische immer 9ft Vorfächer (es sei denn es geht auf Hecht) an deren Spitze ich noch was dran knote.
Ob und wie viel Blei, das kommt drauf an wie tief die Fische stehen.
Ich habe Barsch Gumpen, da fange ich sie manchmal 30-50cm unter der Oberfläche, manchmal muss ich 1,5-2m tief runter.
Das Blei mache ich bei unbeschwerten Streamern immer so um die 10-15cm vom Streamer weg, dadurch läuft er noch besser finde ich.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## kallebo08 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*




Habe ich bestellt und heute geliefert bekommen!
(von rechts: wooly bugger weiß, wooly bugger schwarz (3-mal), Goldkopf wooly bugger rot (3-mal), epoxy-Fischchen (3-mal), wooly bugger gelb-schwarz (3-mal), wooly bugger schwarz mit Augen (3-mal), wooly bugger olive (3-mal) und ein zonker mit epoxy (2-mal).

Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß kallebo08#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## ArcticChar80 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Sehen doch gut aus. In der Kalten Jahreszeit würde ich noch ein paar leuchtendere Farben dazu nehmen. Wenn die Fliegen schon leicht beschwert sind, würde ich auf ein Bleischrot verzichten. Ein mit Bleischrot versehenes Vorfach wirft sich schlecht und wenn es noch zusätzlich sehr lang ist, bekommst du bald das :v.
Je größer und schwerer die Fliege ist, desto kürzer das Vorfach. Wenn ich an meiner 7er Rute und 10cm langen und Buschigen Hechtfliegen fische habe ich meinst ein 1,80-2,20m langes Vorfach. Das wirft sich gerade bei viel Hindernissen über Wasser viel angenehmer. 
Das ist aber mein ganz persönlicher Stil. Probier das selber aus was dir am besten gefällt.

MfG Simon


----------



## Flyfisher1 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

A propos leuchtende Farben. So kurz nach der Karnevalszeit habe ich immer die einschlägigen Geschäfte abgeklappert und die hängengebliebenen Kunsthaarperücken günstig erwerben können. Durch einen Bericht in einer Angelzeitung, wo Gummis mit UV-Licht reflektierenden Eigenschaften hoch gelobtwurden, kam ich auf die Idee eine meiner Kunsthaarperücken mal mit der UV-Lampe an zu strahlen und, ihr könnt es euch denken, die leuchtet ganz gewaltig. Wäre also einen Bindeversuch wert.


----------



## ArcticChar80 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche Fliegen/Streamer auf Barsch*

Hab auch schon mal mit einem Klovorlegeteppich von Hornbach Hechtstreamer gemacht. :q:q:q:q:q:q
Farblich jetzt mal abgesehen waren die gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die hab ich dann mit schwarzer Textilfärbung dunkler gemacht. Gefangen haben die besonders in den klaren Schären in Schweden. Und das weiße Kraftfour hab ich aus einem Bastelladen. Das kostet nur ein Appel un Ei.
MfG


----------

